# Heeeeeeere's Rylee!- what am I?



## JRG (Apr 12, 2015)

I hope my pics worked. First timer.
She was 4mo/17lb when we rescued her. Soft short fur, not much shedding if any. Bouncy personality. Playful and usually friendly with my other two (brittany male,10 and bichon-x female,5) BUT she gets feisty with Maggie (Bichon) regarding food or if she barks to play, maggs growls at her, and then they both growl. Brady (brittany) just walks away, but the girls can get into it, Now I don't feed together and don't give raw hides unless one is separated completely. 

Not that this tells anything about her breed. But background info.

Vets and trainers have offered all the following possibilities: chow,lab,German shepherd,hound,terrier,and Rhodesian ridgeback mix. She is sweet with people, cocks her head to the side a lot, is learning sit/free/look, and we have a LONG way to go. I forgot how totally consuming a puppy is! I know though that all this work and time and love will pay off...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She is adorable! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

She's very cute. I have no idea what she is other than 100% dog. Enjoy her!


----------

